# Ports freigeben?



## Hansebanger (18. Mai 2007)

Hi ich hab ne ganz kurze Frage. Wie gebe ich am meinem Router (Speedport W701V) Ports frei?


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Mai 2007)

Dann auch eine ganz kurze Antwort.
Im Controlpanel des Routers: Netzwerk>NAT>RegelDefinition


----------



## Hansebanger (18. Mai 2007)

Wieviele oder welche Ports soll ich denn am besten freigeben?


----------



## michaelwengert (18. Mai 2007)

wieviele: am besten  so wenige wie möglich/nötig
welche:  kommt auf deine Anwendungen an die du benutzt

Michael


----------



## Hansebanger (18. Mai 2007)

Ach so ok thx


----------

